# Possible Dwarf Border Collie...



## Malorey

I volunteer at the animal shelter in the next town over, and we have dog there currently named Ryder, who they have listed as a Basset Hound x Border Collie. I posted the pictures I took of him (which aren't too good, wasn't a very good day for my camera, haha) on a Border Collie forum I am on, and they all seem to believe he is not a mix, but a Dwarf Border Collie. One member posted a photograph of a Dwarf Border Collie, and it looked almost identical to Ryder. I brought it up to the shelter on their Facebook, but no one responded to it ... so if he is still up there when I go possibly tomorrow or next week, I'll bring it up to them as a possibility.

Anyways, onto the (bad) pictures I got! He really did not want to stay still. I kept trying to get a side shot of him, but it wasn't working to well, lol.


























Those were the almost-nice-cute-photos. Here are the bad attempts at getting a full-body shot.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Hmm..he looks like a Corgi mix to me.

I didnt say anything over there because I disagreed and didnt feel like arguing!LOL

But I would say, of course he COULD be, but(just like the other one posted) there is no way to tell without testing since they are/where both rescued!:wink:


----------



## Malorey

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmm..he looks like a Corgi mix to me.
> 
> I didnt say anything over there because I disagreed and didnt feel like arguing!LOL
> 
> But I would say, of course he COULD be, but(just like the other one posted) there is no way to tell without testing since they are/where both rescued!:wink:


To be honest, I don't know if I really think he is either. Point being we get alot of dogs like this. 

1.) There was a dog that had a short coat and was all black with the short legs back before I started volunteering, so no picture.

2.) Sadie. She was a dog I did my volunteer orientation on, and then was there a couple weeks after. Long black coat, short stubby legs.


















3.) Sisters Della & Dolly, black w/ white and stubby legs. 










So, you can see we do get dogs like this somewhat alot, being these were all in only about 4 months. Thing is, ever one was labeled a different mix, haha. But yes, you really do never know.

~

Off topic, but do you post there alot? I don't recall seeing posts from you!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Malorey said:


> To be honest, I don't know if I really think he is either. Point being we get alot of dogs like this.
> 
> Off topic, but do you post there alot? I don't recall seeing posts from you!


Ya...I dont know, and if you look it up there was another one, I think "Bo" on a different BC board(the one that was pictured)....many of us believe that he was also a Corgi mix!:wink:

And no not a ton...I did a wee bit when I first got Rhett, but haven't for a while...just lurk a LOT!!LOL (Im B's Mommi....or something like that!:wink


----------



## KlaMarie

His feet splay outward like a Basset's do. And that side shot of him sniffing the ground, his structure does remind me of a Basset. But he's a cutie to be sure, whatever he is :smile:


----------



## dogsarebetter

i do not think he is a dwarf border collie. infact, the border collie in him may be questionable.
either way he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Herzo

I'm going with not basset, border collie mix. Several years ago someone in town had some pups of that mix and they had much shorter coats and longer ears. This dog has nether, if he was basset mix he would have both I think. I can see border collie but no basset, not sure about the corgi his coat is so long. He also doesn't look like any of the border collie corgi mixes that I have seen but one never knows, I guess I have only seen three of them anyway and I'm sure there is allot of different looks. But he is a cute thing.


----------



## Malorey

I think it's just one of those things we will never know, haha. I could see either Corgi or Basset Hound myself.

The only reason Dwarf Border Collie even popped into my mind was because alot of the people on the Border Collie Forum were agreeing with it...


----------



## HappyPuppy

KlaMarie said:


> His feet splay outward like a Basset's do. And that side shot of him sniffing the ground, his structure does remind me of a Basset. But he's a cutie to be sure, whatever he is :smile:


That would be the common dwarf gene if that's the case.... My friend has a "basset X rott" - tho he's a shelter dog and I dont' know it that's a guess or a known - he looks a lot like a rott but has very short legs and a longer body. The dwarf gene manifests itself similarly in basetts or other dogs. I 'could see' some border in this one's headshape but it is sooooooooooooo hard to tell. I wish we could trust the DNA tests - that would be so fascinating to know what the unknowns really are!!!!


----------



## Malorey

I thought I would just update you all that he had been adopted, and is very happy in his new home! In the volunteer room, they have a picture of him with his new family, and they are a very happy bunch! :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

That is great news!
I am glad to hear that he is happy!


----------

